

Paypal responds to Stripe, by cloning Stripe's website CSS by CSS. - akuhn
https://twitter.com/akuhn/status/310101960495882240

======
jeffreymcmanus
They don't use the same CSS or the same content, although they do share design
elements. So what. Lots of sites share design elements, because those design
elements happen to work.

You need to revisit the definition of the word "cloning."

~~~
calbear81
Especially true given the prevalence of base style frameworks like Bootstrap
and Foundation.

------
dm2
So... where is the copied CSS?

All I see is a low resolution screenshot of two pages that are significantly
different.

